# Solved: TP-Link wireless router "Obtaining network parameters..."



## SlickStretch (Oct 15, 2008)

I ran an ethernet cable from one of the back of the modem to the WAN port on the back of the TP-Link wireless router. (TP-WR541G) I then power cycled the modem (about 3-4min) and then plugged in the router. Now I can't get an internet connection when connectiong through the router. The router's status page says that the router is "Obtaining network parameters..."

The router's leds indicate that everything is running fine.
PWR= Solid Green
SYS= Slowly blinking green
WLAN= Blinking Green
WAN= Fast blinking green
Port 2 (PC)= Solid green

Network connections in control panel indicates that the network is connected and firewalled.

IPConfig:

```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
```


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you connect a computer directly to the modem do you get a connection?

If so, clone that computer's ethernet MAC Address to the router's WAN in case your ISP is tracking the MAC Address of the device connected to the router.

Also, what is the brand and model of the modem?


----------



## SlickStretch (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi TerryNet, thanks for helping me out.



> If you connect a computer directly to the modem do you get a connection?


Yes, this works fine.



> If so, clone that computer's ethernet MAC Address to the router's WAN in case your ISP is tracking the MAC Address of the device connected to the router.


When I get back from the store, I'll look up how to do that and let you know how it goes.



> What is the brand and model of the modem?


Actiontec MI424-WR Rev. F


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Actiontec MI424-WR modem/router also uses the 192.168.1.x LAN subnet. When daisy-chained routers use the same LAN subnet many things can go wrong, and seldom can you get reliable internet access through the second router. You will need to choose one of the following options ...

a. Bridge the Actiontec (to make it work as a modem only). If your TV service is also involved leave the Actiontec as is. If you bridge it you will need to properly configure the WAN section of the TP-Link.

b. Change the LAN subnet used by one of the routers (e.g., to 192.168.3.x).

c. JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## SlickStretch (Oct 15, 2008)

> c. JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.
> 
> *Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.
> 
> ...


This worked perfectly. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

